# Study Permit and Spouse Open Work Permit



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

My wife has been accepted to a university and it will involve studies of around 7 months. I am hoping to apply for an open work permit alongside this. 

After going through the 'come to Canada' wizard on the cic website, it allows 3 options, 1. Work temporarily (LMO exempt) 2. Work temporarily, (LMO required) 3. Work (other). I have read that I can apply alongside but I'm not sure which option to choose? 

Also, just to clarify, the open work permit means that it isn't restricted to the NOC list right? 

Are study visas issued for set times? I.e 6, 12, 18 months etc or is it issued for the duration of the studies, so in this instance, 7 months. 

Thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Study visas are valid for the duration of the studies, if I recall correctly.

Open work permit is just that, open. It is not restricted to the NOC list.


----------

